# Revolve clothing rewards points 20 dollar rewards



## Barbie1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Has anyone got their rewards earlier than 30 days I dont want to wait 30 days to get rewards for items I'am not returning back ..... ? I emailed customer service think it will help ???? I think I have 40 dollars in rewards pending.


----------

